# Redbone coonhounds?



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

so i have always wanted a coonhound and not gunna lie there isn't a whole lot of hounds up here but they can be found.....but they are not all that popular up here in canada but after some looking around i have found some blue ticks, black and tans, bloodhounds, and of course the redbone and i do have to say I'm quite interested in the redbone, but due to the fact there are not alot of them around I'm not too sure of any common health alements etc. to watch for that may be common with the breed hip dysplatia or what have you and i figured who better to ask than my neighbors to the south i know you guys got a pile of them down there in the states and dont really know why they are not more common up here but anyways anything to watch for from the breed?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always wants one too


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well and i found a litter of pups and i do know of they have excellent temperment and such but do not know if they do have any common health problems and such.....just want to do all my research before i get one know exactly what im getting into just 97% of the population of them is in the states so figured this would be the perfect spot to ask since most of the members seem to be hunters and in the states.......


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/health/redbone-coonhound.aspx
Try in here they had some good info on what the breeders can do to get the bad genes out. And questions you should ask

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------

